# Noromectin Plus dosages



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

What is the recommended dosage for noromectin plus? Do I give it orally or injected? I need to treat for liver flukes. The fecal samples showed either Haemonchus or liver flukes, so I figured I would hit two birds with one stone and use the noromectin plus.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If it's 1% than 1cc per 33 pounds orally. Sadly in most areas the only reason to use Ivermectin for HC is for the arrested larve (the adult worm mother puts the larve to sleep in the system so they don't mature and drop out in the manure as eggs in the frozen winter)...it does a very poor job of killing the mature larve laying blood sucking adults. When you refecal 7 to 10 days for us 21 days, we were right back where we started and why so many used Ivermectin every month. If you are unsure of your diagnosis than use cydectin cattle pouron, 1cc per 22 pounds orally, then 10 days later used your Noromectin Plus then 10 days later use your cycectin again...this will kill the lifecycle of the HC and if you had liverflukes or lungworms the one does of the Noromectin would have gotten it. Refecal in 10 days to see if your guess was right. Vicki


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

Will cydectin sheep drench work instead of the pour-on? What's the dosage for that? So I should do Cydectin then Noromectin then Cydectin again, each 10 days apart, then a fecal sample 10 days later?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure the sheep dosage is on the worming and cocci thread in goatkeeping 101. It's much less concentrated so you have to use a lot more...why we really don't use sheep stuff on goats...now if you have it around go for it. Also ordering your stuff through Jeffers saves you so much more money. If you have just a few goats it would be cheaper to use Quest, same drug, 1cc per 100 pounds orally (just syringe the small tube into a marked syringe like you give shots with, so you can accurately give the 1cc etc...) Worm for liverflukes, lungworms etc...herd wide, not just one doe unless the doe is new to the herd and in quarantine. And yes 10 days apart and then refecal in 7 to 10 days. Vicki


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Vicki how long do you withdraw milk with the cydectin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

3 milkings, which includes being wormed right at the morning milking. With doing fecals and worming the doe the day they kid we have not had to worm due to a rise in fecal for 2 years now, when I do worm in October for prebreeding I do heed the 3 milkings rule. When I worm again in the winter at 100 days pregnant I am not selling milk and all of the drying up milk goes into soap. Vicki


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------

